# Leaving current job



## LauraF15 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have been employed as a teacher in abu dhabi since January this year. I have recently been offered a better position at another work place as a supervisor. I handed in my one month resignation to my employer and was told that I need to give 3months notice. I read over my contract again and it did state that this was notice period after 6 months probation was complete. They want me to pay 3 months notice plus 1 and a half months salary for breaking contract. They also want me to pay back the discount I received on my sons fees which it says in my contract 'may be - at management discression'. I have recently found out that I am pregnant and I am really not happy about the working conditions being pregnant as there are occasions when I am left alone with upto 20 children. Also the children are very physical and I am concerned for the safety of my baby. I have been suffering from high blood pressure also which when I check at work is significantly higher than in the evenings at home. I feel I would cope better at the new role of supervisor as it will be less physical and safer for my baby. However, I am unsure if I can get out of my current job without paying back thousands of durhams? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If its a limited period contract, you are indeed liable to pay some costs to your employer. However, this is capped at 3 months of salary.Some time since I read the labour law, so cant remember what happens if you dont serve your notice period.
You can read it yourself here http://www.deg.gov.ae/SiteCollectionImages/Content/pubdocs/UAE_Labour_Law_eng.pdf

As for your son's fees, if they have already given a discount try to resolve it amicably? There is no set rule one way or the other, though having a written evidence of the discount will be handy.


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

If the contract is cancelled by the employee for reasons other than those stipulated in Article 121, he will be liable to compensate the employer against any loss resulting from its cancellation. The amount of compensation shall be computed on the basis of half-a-month's wages for three months or for the remaining period of the contract whichever is less, unless the contract states otherwise.

ARTICLE (121)
The employee may leave the service without notice in the following cases: 
a. If the employer does not fulfil his obligations towards the employee as provided 
for in the contract or in this Law. - 33 - 
b. If the employer of his legal regal representative has committed an act of assault 
against the employee.


----------

